# I Do Not Wish to Have A Pink Shmoo.



## Big Horn (Nov 11, 2017)

I saw a copy of an old ad for clocks.  Among the clocks offered was a shmoo clock to go on the wall.  The ad said that they were suitable for children's rooms as well as kitchens and pantries.  I searched on eBay and saved the search.  A few days ago I received a message.  There was a shmoo clock available.

It was in beautiful condition and working fine.  It would have been great in my pantry which has filtered air.  There was only one problem but a big one:the shmoo is PINK.  However, there is no such thing as a pink shmoo.  Shmoos are white; everyone knows this.  I'm still looking.  Shame on the clock company for making them in other colors.







http://luxclocks.net/shpage.cgi

http://luxclocks.net/index.htm


----------



## debodun (Dec 1, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1948-Al-Ca...Abner-comic-strip-BOXED-WORKING-/112651402894


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2017)

I can't believe it! I actually had a Shmoo clock on my wall when I was very small. It was pink.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 2, 2017)

All the real shmoos I've ever seen  have been white.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 8, 2020)

Schmoo?


----------



## officerripley (Dec 8, 2020)

A cartoon character created in 1948 by Al Capp (the Little Abner cartoonist). I just noticed that Capp spelled it "shmoo" but the current spelling seems to be "schmoo" (different schools of thought on it, I guess  ).


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 8, 2020)

*I remember the Shmoo.  They rather remind me of Dr. Seusses Sneetches. What do you think?

*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 8, 2020)

officerripley said:


> View attachment 138175
> 
> A cartoon character created in 1948 by Al Capp (the Little Abner cartoonist). I just noticed that Capp spelled it "shmoo" but the current spelling seems to be "schmoo" (different schools of thought on it, I guess  ).


Thankyou. I was clueless. LOL


----------



## officerripley (Dec 8, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *I remember the Shmoo.  They rather remind me of Dr. Seusses Sneetches. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 138177*


I agree; they look a lot alike.


----------

